# Upload gif-dateien



## CindyPolkatschskie (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich hab eine gif-datei, die ich uploaden will bei lycos. Die Datei ist aber animiert und irgendwie geht das nicth. Das Uploaden geht schon, nur da ist dann immer n rotes Kreuzchen, wnen ich das Bild öffne. Woran könnte das denn liegen?
MfG, Cindy


----------



## versuch13 (26. Februar 2005)

wo öffnest du denn das bild? in einer HTML Datei oder?


----------

